# FreeBSD port of DosBox has broken functions



## Free & Sovereign (May 25, 2017)

Hey, kinda new to freeBSD. Major DosBox fan and I need it to use the "dynamic core" option to run games smoothly or they are choppy or slow. Linux version runs smooth, but FreeBSD port hangs when I try to start a game with this option. I got this error in the terminal "
Illegal read from 525450c2, CS:IP     4f49:524f5c32"
Illegal read from 525450c3, CS:IP     4f49:524f5c32"

Which maybe suggests a memory error? I'm no expert. Has anybody ever encountered this? I wondering if it's a compilation issue and if I should try to compile it from source? Any help or suggestions would be appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Free & Sovereign (May 25, 2017)

Hey somebody replied, then deleted their comment. Oh well, I try changing the loader.conf kernel setting to "sc" instead of "vc". Now if gives this error "
DYNREC:Can't run code in this page"
Go figure... bout to give up lol.


----------



## Deleted member 9563 (May 25, 2017)

I'm no help at all, but just wanted to welcome you to the forums. Hope you get this figured out. I'm a DOS fan but run it on a purpose-built computer.


----------



## Free & Sovereign (Jun 9, 2017)

Thank you! It's is great to meet another DOS fan out there, there are not many of us these days. I semi-solved the problem by installing compton to help with graphics composition and ran the "pentium III slow" option, and some games are playable. Commander Keen works great though, I also recommend the FreeBSD port of Ur-Quan Masters if your a Star Control II fan like me. Cheers and thank you for your hospitality. I've noticed the ppl here are a little friendlier than the Arch Linux crowd.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 22, 2017)

OJ said:


> I'm no help at all, but just wanted to welcome you to the forums. Hope you get this figured out. I'm a DOS fan but run it on a purpose-built computer.




As for being a DOS fan, so am I considering I grew up using DOS on my old 286 PC and had to learn them for myself. That is why I prefer command lines over gui only systems.  I am still old fashioned in that respect. I have found an old copy of DOS 5 and have installed in to Qemu several times.

One thing I have noticed, Void Linux port of dosbox, its compiled on 64 bit but it uses auto for the cpu core in the config file and still can run games that would fail on freebsd. In my case it would be Descent, Little Big adventure and Rise of triad. Since the other post I came across about dosbox games fail to run on FreeBSD, due to changing the core settings on CPU from Auto or Dynamic to normal on a 64 bit port of DOSbox. Although the games may run slower, you can get away with some of it. Windows 3.1 would fail on FreeBSD with default setting too.


----------

